# متى يمكنني التعمد؟



## lulla83 (7 يوليو 2008)

سلام الرب معكم

انا من عائلة الاب فيها مسلم وامي مسيحية وطول حياتي وانا مسلمة بالمسمى فقط لان والدي مسلم لم التزم بحياتي بالصلاة او بالصيام لانني لم اقتنع بهذا الدين ولم ارى اي التزام من والدي ايضا.

ولكن عندما عرفت يسوع المسيح عن طريق امي والكثير من المحطات التلفزيونية زاد تعلقي وايماني ورغبتي في التعرف اكثر واكثر عن يسوع المسيح والتقرب منه، ولذلك اريد ان اعرف اول خطوة  يجب ان  اتخذها هل يجب ان اتعمد في الكنيسة اولا؟؟؟ على الرغم من انني سافعل ذلك دون علم ابي عن اي شي لانه لن يتقبل ذلك ابدا.

ارجو المساعدة وارشادي بالطريق الصحيح الذي يجب ان ابدا منه.

شكرا لكم وليحفظطم الرب
اختكم lulla83


----------



## استفانوس (7 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة
اولا احب ان اهنئك للخطوة الاولى 
وهي قبول الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصا لحياتك
وناتي الى الرد
اولا عليك ان تذهبي للكنيسة وتقدمي اختبارك بقبول الرب يسوع
والقمص او الراعي في الكنيسة سوف يرشدك الى طقوس هذا السر المقدس


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (7 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
المسيح معكى يرشدك وينير طريقك ويحميكى من حيل المضاد وسائر فخاخه والذى بدا عملا صالحا فهو امين وقادر ان يكمل للاخر


----------



## صوت الرب (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى يمكنني التعمد؟*

أولا : أقرأي الكتاب المقدس و تفاسيره لتعلمي كل شيء في المسيحية
ثانيا : أتمنى أن تذهبي لأقرب كنيسة فهم سيساعدونك في خلاصك
سأصلي من أجل خلاصك


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

lulla83 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة وارشادي بالطريق الصحيح الذي يجب ان ابدا منه.
> 
> اختكم lulla83


 


*قبل أي شئ خارجي 000 يجب أن تثبتي في الحق وتتعلمي كلام المسيح*

*المسيحية ليست مظاهر من الخارج ولكن أشواق القلب من الداخل التي يراها لله*

*مهم جداً قراءة الكتاب المقدس*


*المسيحية ليست معتقدات لكنها حياة 000 قال المسيح له المجد*

يوحنا 5 : 39 
*فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ* لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ *لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً*. وَهِيَ الَّتِي *تَشْهَدُ لِي*.


----------



## taten (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى يمكنني التعمد؟*

*انصحك بالانتظار حتى تبلغى سن الرشد 21 سنة لانك اذا تعمدتى وعرف والدك فمن حقة قانونآ ان يستعيدك بقوة البوليس لانك قاصر لكن اذا بلغتى سن الرشد فلا يستطيع هذا كما سيكون لك الحق فى التصرف فى ودائعك فى البنك اذا كان لديك شىء منها فربما تضطرى للهروب من مصر مع والدتك هربآ من والدك وعائلتة وعليكى ان تكونى حذرة جدآ ويستحسن ان تكتمى هذا حتى عن والدتك ولا تشترى كتب من الممكن انيضبطها والدك من الممكن ان تقرأى على النت ما تريدينة *


----------



## dewars (8 يوليو 2008)

منورة يا بنت يسوع
بصى يا لوللا 83 ربنا يزيدك نعمة ونور الرب 
انتى امنت وقبلت المسيح  يبقى لازم تطلبى من المسيح انه يساعدك 
ويقويكى  بقوته
لو قريتى سير القديسين زمان
هتلاقى انهم قابلو عذابات اصعب من الوقت الحالى 
بس كانو دايما مؤمنين ان رب المجد معاهم 
استحملوا عذابات اليمة  بس عمره ماسابهم
عمرهم ما طلبوا المعونة غير من الرب يسوع
انتى كمان محتاجة المعونة من الرب يسوع
مش من حد تانى لوطلبتى من اى حد فينا هيقولك
 راى وكل راى مختلف عن الاخر
 فى الاخر انتى هتحتارى وتبقى مش عارفه تعملى ايه 
وكمان كل واحد بيطرح رايه من خلال وجهة نظره 
مش عايش ظروفك  انتى بس اللى عايشاها والرب يسوع شايفها 
لو طلبتى مساعدته هو هيدبرلك طريقك
صلي للرب يسوع واطلبى معونته 
اطلبى  .........................
وسلمى فى ايده الامور   وصدقينى ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
متعدمتيش على مساعدة البشر مساعدته اقوى
هو هيدبرلك البشر اللى يساعدوكى
لو احتجتى تتعمدى هيدبرلك الوقت والمكان ....الخ
صلى ...........صلى ........... لو محتاجة فعلا طريق الخلاص
وهتلاقى محاربات كتيير فى طريقك
خدى بالك انتى ممكن الشيطان يهيالك الظروف وانتى تقولى ده من ربنا 
صلي بقلبك وبايمانك هتلاقى المساعدة 
قوى ايمانك بالصلاة سواء من الاجبية او الكتاب المقدس
او حتى صلاتك مع ربنا وانتى بتكلميه 
قوى صداقتك وعلاقتك بربنا 
ربنا يهمه الداخل  مش الخارج
من الداخل يفيض على الخارج
ربنا بسييييط جدا يا لوللا
قوليلو يارب ..................اعطنى خلاصك,,, اعطنى قوة محاربة الشيطان
اعطنى,,,,,,,,,يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه على الصلاة
وصلى كمان من اجل باباكى وعائلتك
اتعلمى محبة الرب 
صلى كتيير
"الذين تركوا كل شىء فى يد الله اعتادوا ان يروا يد الله فى كل شىء"
الصلاة ,,,الصلاة ,,,,,,,,,,, 
اقرى المزامير وافهميها واحفظيها 
وسبحى بيها الرب 
انا اسفه لو كنت طولت عليكى 
بس سامحينى انا بجد يهمنى خلاصك 
بس اوعى تنسى الصلاة  مقدامكيش غيرها
ربنا يقويكى ويساعدك


----------



## املا (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى يمكنني التعمد؟*

لا اعرف من اي بلد انتي لكن اذا كنتي في مصر او في اي دوله عربيه احذري اعلان مسيحيتك حتى لا تتسببي لنفسك بالمشاكل 

اذهبي لاقرب كنيسه سيساعدك الكاهن بكل تاكيد 

اصلي من اجلك 
فلتكن مباركاً


----------



## lulla83 (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا  وانا بدأت بقراءة الكتاب المقدس كأول خطوة كما نصحوني اخوتي بالمنتدى، وبالتأكييد سأصلي للرب لكي ينير قلبي ويرشدي للطريق الصحيح لاعيش ايماني بالرب يسوع دون خوف من الناس والمجتمع، وسأذهب قريبا للكنيسة لاقدم على اختبار  قبول الرب يسوع كما نصحي اخي استيفانوس ولكن وللاسف سأضطر بأن اخفي هذا الشيء عن والدي و ارجو بأن لا يكون تصرفي هذا خطأ، شكرا لك يا dewars على نصيحتك وسآخذها بعين الاعتبار بكل تأكييد، شكرا لكم جميعا يا اخوتي وسعيدة جدا لمساعدتكم لي.

يحفظكم الرب يسوع ويرعاكم

اختكم lulla83


----------



## i'm christian (16 يوليو 2008)

*انا بهنيكي لولا من كل قلبي على خطوتك دى*
*وواثقه ان ربنا هاينور طريقك وهايعطيكي سؤال قلبك*​ 

*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخت لولا ومبروك عليكي الايمان *
*ربنا معاكي *​


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى يمكنني التعمد؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت lulla83*

*أولاً مرحباً بكي معنا أختي*
*ومرحباً بكي في كنيستنا الإلكترونية*​


lulla83 قال:


> سلام الرب معكم
> 
> انا من عائلة الاب فيها مسلم وامي مسيحية وطول حياتي وانا مسلمة بالمسمى فقط لان والدي مسلم لم التزم بحياتي بالصلاة او بالصيام لانني لم اقتنع بهذا الدين ولم ارى اي التزام من والدي ايضا.
> 
> ...



*أحب أن أقول لكي تعليقاً علي مشاركتك جملة واحدة فقط*

*ثقي في الله المحب وستنالي خلاصك*
*أنتي من الكويت علي حد ما أعتقد وأعتقد أن بالكويت يوجد أكثر من كنيسة ولذلك بسهوله أن تصلي الي خلاصك*
*وبالنسبة للجانب الروحي في حياتك فوجود والدتك بجانبك سيساعدك وبشدة فلا تحفي عنها شئ فخبرتها ستفيدك وهذا بغض النظر عن فكرة زواجها من والدك وبقائها علي مسيحيتها *
*وأخيراً أرجوا منك أن تصلي فقط وثقي في وجود إله يحبك وهو سيرشدك بوسائل كثيرة*
*وياليتك تقرأي هذا الموضوع  **صلاة من أجل طالبي النور والحياة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

